# Can Coyotes See a Spotlight



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

I was curious as to how people call in yotes at night and can hold a light on them and shoot with out the yote seeing them and the light. Is it true they cant see the light?


----------



## duckhunter55 (Jan 10, 2006)

They can see the light its what keeps them from seeing you it kindof blinds them to where they dont know what to do which gives you a shot.


----------



## hill billy (Jan 10, 2006)

but wouldnt they see the light when they are coming in and say hey man thats a light and its night time I am out of here, or do you just keep the light off while you are calling and then turn it on...


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Keep the light on constantly. Use a red light. Coyotes (most animals) can't see red very well at all. To them it looks like a bright grey hole. You are hiding behind it. The light is your camo and your cover. If you don't shine constantly, approaching coyotes can see you.


----------



## ReKooH (Jan 10, 2006)

You also dont shine it right in there face or it could spook them (White light) You sorta keep the main beam above them and have the stuff that hangs down shine in there eyes.


----------



## R Buker (Oct 29, 2005)

Don't use white light. Use red. There's no reason in the world to use white light.


----------



## 280IM (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't know about the coyotes seeing the lights in Mo but the Game Wardens do it is not leagall here 280


----------



## WRC (Jan 20, 2006)

CAN WE USE NIGHT VISION SCOPES OR HAVE A NIGHT VISION MONOCULAR IN YOUR POSSESSION? ALSO, WHAT IS THE RULE ON HUNTER ORANGE /


----------



## HARRY2 (Jul 26, 2004)

I dont know where you live but in ND we cant have any light or night vision.


----------

